# ?
(  )    .            -    ( ).   ?   ?      -  ?   .

----------


## .

> (  )    .     **   -    ( ).


 .    ...



> -  ?   .


        ?       ,  - ,    **         (          :Smilie: )

----------

-     -    (   - ).        ,     : !!!! ,      ,    ,         ,     .  - ?    ! ,  ?

----------


## Tortilla

**,           -   , ...       :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*Tortilla*, ,       ,    ,   .      :Smilie: 



> ,


     ,  .  ,         ?  ,      .    ,      ,      ,    ?
:       :Wink:

----------

, ..  ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

:    , ,        . 
, ,     2008,   2007.    . :Redface:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

> :    , ,        .


  86 .
**,    ,   ,    .

----------

!  ,   ! ,  - .   :yes:        -  ?     .  :Embarrassment:  (       -  -      ,    .  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## .

86 .

----------


## zas77

> 86 .


 .
1.   ,       .           ,    . 

2. **,       , ,   .. 
,    .
 ,       :Wow:  

,      ?

----------

> ,


)))   .     -         ))))). 

*..*,  ,      ))).

    (  ,  -                :Embarrassment:  ):
  (  )    10,5 ..   10,25    -    . ,  )),
   76 ,      ?     -   ,      2-3          86 ?    ?       ?     %%  ,      .      .

----------

> 86 .
> **,    ,   ,    .


*..*,   .. "    " -       !  -    -  ,    ,      (    6  --  10,    ,       ),  ,  .        "    ".  12.5.5      4.2 -       .  ..  .., 
  ,   -       .   .

----------

:Embarrassment:  :
          ,  76  (   )   ?   -   ,   76?
---------!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

> ,


  ,    -  - ?
  ,   -   (     :Frown: ).     ?     ""?

----------


## zas77

> 76 ?


  ,  . 76   ?  :Wow: 
,   .

----------

> ,    -  - ?
>   ,   -   (    ).     ?     ""?


, ,       :Smilie:  .
    , ,   ,      . 
    (  )     .       10,5 .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .

**,   ,             -     :Wink:      ,         ?

----------


## zas77

*.*
  ,       :yes: 

  ,     :Wink:   :Embarrassment:

----------

,           !

----------


## .

**,      ? 
    2,5   ,      ,     .      .
,      ,       ?       ?   ,       :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> ,           !


 ,              :Frown:  


  . 
 :Wow: 

PS.       ?

----------

!  !    ( -     )   :       ,       ,      . (      ).     ,        .    ,      ,  ,    -  .  ,     .

----------


## Svet.a

> ,


 


> 


   ()

----------


## .

**,       .    ,   2,5   ,          :Wink: 



> ,      ,  ,    -  .


    ,        .   . ,        ""   :Smilie:

----------

:       ,          10-20 . ( -,     ).  ..   .   "  - "     -    -    .            1,5    ,      .      .

----------

,       .              ,    ""   -  ,     "  ".  ,     ,       70 % ,   ,  - ,          4-  .  ""  ?    !   ,  .     .

----------


## .

**,        ,     ? ...   :Wink: 
   ,        .     ,      ,   - .    .  -  .
,      .      .    ,

----------

,  ,  ,     ))).  ,     .  . )))     -      . ,    - ,           )))).

----------

